# Tailspinner



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

OK, I don't know why but I am fascinated by tailspinners. Here is one I made this week and tried out.
Observations:
Spins with the slowest retrieve.
Lots of vibration.
Line twist may be a problem so may need to use a swivel.

Lately my experiments have used softer wire like copper and aluminum so I could practice, this one I used stainless and made a "u" bend behind the front beads in order to keep them from interfering with the clevis. I like it a lot and can't wait to try it out in some clearer water.
Forgive the cell phone pic.... despite my moniker I am currently cameraless!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Very interesting concept. I like it. Let us know how you do with it.


----------

